# Anyone heard of upcoming new model of A1



## audipage (May 30, 2013)

Their is a news about the upgraded model for the A1, both in terms of engine as well as looks. Anybody heard of the thing?


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

audipage said:


> Their is a news about the upgraded model for the A1, both in terms of engine as well as looks. Anybody heard of the thing?


 You can get all the specs on the UK website. I've seen dozens of them in and around London, very popular car. As usual we won't get it, cos its far too cool.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It will get a facelift in 2014. (4th production year)
New 1.4 ltr engine (140 hp) with timing belt. (no more timing chain)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

audipage said:


> Their is a news about the upgraded model for the A1, both in terms of engine as well as looks. Anybody heard of the thing?


Do you mean the S1? There will be an S1.


----------



## CharlesECalloway (Jul 23, 2013)

This would be the fourth generation model what you are talking about.They will be launching it very soon,and there will be some basic changes in engine and body.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Do you mean the S1? There will be an S1.


At the same time as the facelift.


----------



## Mooses (Aug 28, 2008)

A1/S1 facelift spy shots here


----------

